# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  New Pic Forum Rules

## the original jason

Hi all, we have decided between us that there will be some new pic forum rules as its come to our attention that numerous amount of people are abusing the ability to post pics by simply adding their email implying they are a source not only to us but this forum is open viewing to everyone, it could put our board at risk.

I would suggest some guidelines to follow, if you purchased untold boxes of gear then dont post pics of it. Dont add emails to pictures posted after all if you are not a source someone taking a pic of a commonly available tablet or amp is not a problem. I think this will also cover people who post numerous amounts of pics of juice one after another, sorry guys this just has to stop, we dont allow sourcing in any way.

If you are unsure well lets put it this way, this board is to identify fakes, show off new products, or if someone wants a pic of a particular tab or amp then thats cool if someone can help.

If we come accross posts that contain anything other than that then they will just be deleted and the people will be warned from now on.

any questions feel free to pm me

peace

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

...would also appreciate people not posting their names on their pictures. It's the same idea as above re:email addresses.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

BUMP!!

I see names still being posted on pictures. :No No:

----------


## Seajackal

No prices over here openly posted if i found some prices I'll edit it as soon as I see
it. Plus don't post mail addies nor site addies and don't try to act smart by posting
your gear pics one after one as a way to advertise what you have to deal.
Nor post pics of big amounts of gear in boxes or not this is following TOJ's
above statements.One more thing is we must not forget that AR has a zero
tolerance in flaming people in this forum, so please keep it cool when
someone doesn't agree with you (he/she might have his/hre reasons for it? :Hmmmm: )
so don't throw bad names on someone just because of this instead try to keep
things good in this forum, if disagreements exists between members over this
forum, please keep them to PMs. Thanks.

* Rules are made to be followed not broken or ignored*

----------


## Booz

no ugls are allowed to be posted,pictures are fine but openly posting the names can lead to unwanted attention for the underground labs,and we need to keep them safe........................

----------

